# dwarf/pygmy goats on 1/4 acre??



## MomMommyMamma (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm having a really tough time finding nigerian dwarf goats in our area of WV. I have found 2 breeders but I don't have $500+ in my budget for 2 does and we'd like to have some milk. There are plenty of pygmy goats to be found but I it sounds like they can be a challenge to milk. 
All this to say...I just talked to a man who had milk goats listed for sale (turns out they are full size goats). He asked how large our property was and when I said 1/4 acre he said that's really too small even for mini goats. That it's "not fair to the animals". Thoughts? The goat shed is nearly finished and we are just waiting to find the right animals for us, but I found this particular conversation to be rather disheartening.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 15, 2011)

Considering there are people keeping mini goats in Seattle with it's tiny little lots I think 1/4 acre is fine.  It is all a matter of cost and care.  With less forage area they will need more suplimental feed such as grain and hay.  

The cost will be higher but as long as they are well cared for and have plenty to eat I do not see 1/4 acre beign too small.  No different than a big dog living in the house.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 15, 2011)

Since they wont be getting out to forage, a variety of feed will be important for them to obtain all their nutritional requirements. Your 1/4 acre will probably turn to dirt in a couple years with no forage on it. 
Sunshine(vitamine D) and exercise are the two things that will be more difficult for them on such a small area. I would provide them a climbing area, with ramps.  I would have a little shade, but don't forget they need sunshine. 

You wont have very much room for babies,  have you came up with a plan for that?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 15, 2011)

My 4 Nigie girls are currently in a 12x12 pen and it is just fine. The only problem I have is that they get fat extremely easily. Pretty soon they will be roaming over plenty of land so I won't have that issue, but if for some reason I had to continue to keep them in such a small area I would make sure they had plenty of things to climb on for exercise. Here  and Here  are some ideas to get you started.


----------



## MomMommyMamma (Mar 15, 2011)

We homeschool our five children so we are around a lot and there should be plenty of interest to play with them. Our lot is on a hill and we back the  woods. Here in WV there are plants, trees, shrubs growing year round and it can be a battle not to lose your land to "nature". We can not have cats or dogs due to allergies so these will in large part be pets. Judging from the time we spend daily with our chickens, I'd say these goats will have a nice life.


----------



## MomMommyMamma (Mar 15, 2011)

CrownofThornsNDGoats said:
			
		

> My 4 Nigie girls are currently in a 12x12 pen and it is just fine. The only problem I have is that they get fat extremely easily. Pretty soon they will be roaming over plenty of land so I won't have that issue, but if for some reason I had to continue to keep them in such a small area I would make sure they had plenty of things to climb on for exercise. Here  and Here  are some ideas to get you started.


Those are great links! I'm sure we can build some fun play structures for them.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 15, 2011)

I disagree with the man you spoke with.  Check out www.urbanhomestead.org   This is a family on a standard city size lot in California and last I checked they had 2 nigis, chickens, and ducks and garden enough to yield over 10,000 pounds of produce.  They take their Nigis for walks each day to help them get excersize. 

FWIW, Seattle now allows mini livestock on a standard size lot.

My two full size nubians have an 8x8 shed.  Connected to that I have a 4x8 milking room that my hubby just added as my valentines day gift  .

My numbers here are aproxmate because I really can't remember our dimenstions - maybe today I'll go out with the big tape measurer and get exacts, but I *think* my run that's attached to the shed 20 (or 25?) feet by 75 (or 100?) feet.  Point being, it can be done.  You'll need to bring the *pasture* to them since they can't browse themselves.  And taking them for walks would be great - I plan to halter train mine once the babies are gone so that I can walk them around the different areas on the property.  You can do ALOT in a small space if you get creative.


----------



## MomMommyMamma (Mar 15, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> I disagree with the man you spoke with.  Check out www.urbanhomestead.org   This is a family on a standard city size lot in California and last I checked they had 2 nigis, chickens, and ducks and garden enough to yield over 10,000 pounds of produce.  They take their Nigis for walks each day to help them get excersize.
> 
> FWIW, Seattle now allows mini livestock on a standard size lot.
> 
> ...


Yes! I was just about to look that family up to see how large their lot was. We lived in CA for 10 yrs and it was TINY. 
My sons were asking if we could somehow walk the goats. Can you use a large dog harness? The kind that go around their chest/belly is what I'm thinking.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the reason why the man was saying that was because it seems kind of mean to take an animal that in the wild will roam over thousands of miles and then stick them on less than 1/4 acre. While I understand his point, I think that so long as you keep them entertained and happy then it really doesn't matter.


----------



## MomMommyMamma (Mar 15, 2011)

CrownofThornsNDGoats said:
			
		

> I think the reason why the man was saying that was because it seems kind of mean to take an animal that in the wild will roam over thousands of miles and then stick them on less than 1/4 acre. While I understand his point, I think that so long as you keep them entertained and happy then it really doesn't matter.


Yeah, I agree. He wasn't mean or anything. He was just surprised I think. Well, the goat search continues. We're all feeling a little bummed that we can't just run out and buy them today, but we'll continue to be patient in our search. A farming friend was telling me that she thinks a lot more goats will be listed for sale over the next several weeks as kids wean. Hope so.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 15, 2011)

Are you looking on craigslist? That is where we found all of our goats, and we look for anywhere from where I live in central AK to the Anchorage area (400 miles away) for goats. There is a LOT of great Nigerian Dwarf breeders in the Anchorage area, and Nigies are kind "new" up here, or at least there isn't many reputable breeders yet. So in order to get well bred registered animals I pretty much have to travel 400 miles to get them.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 15, 2011)

It certainly can be done. Train them to walk on a leash so you can take them for walks. Have a plan for what to do with the wasted bedding. I find that my compost piles turn into more than I can handle or even what I really need for the sized garden I have now. Now that I think of it maybe it's just a northern issue because I give them a really thick layer in winter.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 15, 2011)

As has already been mentioned, Craigslist is a great place to find animals.
Even if you don't find goats listed in your area, you could put a "wanted ad" on there and possibly someone will contact you.
It certainly wouldn't hurt and might be the answer to your search.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh and don't be afraid to ask them if they will barter! I got 9 dual registered and well bred goats for a grand total of $480 cash because of my husband's skill as a carpenter. We put down $50 cash to reserve 3 goats from one lady who wanted a chicken tractor, $90 for the supplies for that tractor. $90 was spent in gas to get 5 from the Anchorage area. We bartered those for my husband to do some remodeling work, which for the two weeks we had to stay down there to complete that, we spent $250 in gas, snacks for the long drives, and a few supplies. So that is $2700 worth of goats (plus we also got a bunch of milking and care supplies, about $300 worth with the 5) so a grand total of $3000 worth for only $480. 
Not too shabby. 

My husband's time comes up to a little more then the $3000 but work was slow so he had the spare time anyways.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 15, 2011)

There are a ton of goats in the Valley in Virginia you might want to keep an eye on craigslist or post a wanted add in your area, plus Harrisonburg craigslist in VI.

Ohio also has lots of goats, but because the valley is so rocky their are lots of small breed farmers over here.


----------



## Weedchick (Mar 15, 2011)

MomMommyMamma said:
			
		

> My sons were asking if we could somehow walk the goats. Can you use a large dog harness? The kind that go around their chest/belly is what I'm thinking.


I haven't had goats since I was a kid but my best friend and I used to walk all over the place, into town, through the park... she with her Great Dane and me with my big ol' Nubian wether. He heeled as well as any dog (minus the automatic sit ).
 In my opinion a halter or a slip chain will work a lot better for training and going for walks than a harness. A harness will give them a better chance of pulling you around. Sounds like fun for your kids.


----------



## sammileah (Mar 15, 2011)

my lot is 1/4 acre i have 2 big dogs 4 kids 20+ chickens and at the monent 5 goats.  1 pygmy 2 pygmy crosses 1 alpine and 1 buckling.  and a normal yard. 
goats get free choice hay all they time and they can clear that space of over growth in no time. 
 we have a giant picin table and several palets and random lumber for them to play on.  I personly thing they like the sound their hoofs make on wood. 
my are happy and healthy my pygmy you could roll.  I'm having my boys walk him.


----------



## MomMommyMamma (Mar 15, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> There are a ton of goats in the Valley in Virginia you might want to keep an eye on craigslist or post a wanted add in your area, plus Harrisonburg craigslist in VI.
> 
> Ohio also has lots of goats, but because the valley is so rocky their are lots of small breed farmers over here.


GRACIOUS! You weren't kidding - there are lots of nigerian dwarf goats listed! 
Now I just have to figure out what's closest to us. We're around Charleston, WV. Any tips on how best to search appreciated, but I will go through the ads tonight when the kiddos are asleep.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 15, 2011)

Some tips. 

1. Find out if they test for CAE, and Johne's and if they ever have any abscesses if they test for CL. If they say yes, when you get to the farm insist on seeing the paperwork, confirm with their vet if you feel you need to.

2. If your wanting registered animals that you can show take a look on my blog. I posted some links  here that I found on how to find a well bred Nigerian Dwarf.

3. Ask LOTS of questions. If they aren't willing to answer all your questions the may not be the best person to buy from. I think it's an unwritten code that when you buy from a _breeder_ that they are willing to answer all the questions you have about goat care and are very willing to help in any way possible. If a breeder is not willing to do that for any reason other then time restraints I would really question if you want to buy from them.


----------



## MomMommyMamma (Mar 15, 2011)

CrownofThornsNDGoats said:
			
		

> Some tips.
> 
> 1. Find out if they test for CAE, and Johne's and if they ever have any abscesses if they test for CL. If they say yes, when you get to the farm insist on seeing the paperwork, confirm with their vet if you feel you need to.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I agree with it all. I actually talked to a man on Sat. who is selling a male. We had such a nice long chat and he talked about how he loves his goats and if anyone ever decides they don't want them or it's not working out, they can bring them back to live out their life with him. He was very helpful. He has nigerian dwarf/pygmy crosses. Even though he does not milk them, I am kind of hoping he'll have a doe to sell w/ his next kiddings. I like that he's close, that he was so helpful, etc. Really made me feel like I could call him to ask questions down the road. He said he'd keep in touch over the next few weeks while the rest of his does deliver. It may be somewhat like when we first got chickens - at some point you just need to jump in and get started. Then you can kind of figure out what is and isn't working for you. 
Thanks everyone for the encouragement! I really appreciate it.


----------



## elevan (Mar 15, 2011)

Please check out this thread  in regards to the ability to milk pygmy goats.

I am maybe the only person on this forum who is a proponent for milking the lowly pygmy    No need to discount them entirely just be well informed first.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 15, 2011)

MomMommyMamma said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much need to start calling people off of craigslist, or websites on-line. Type in NIgerian Dwarfs and the state you are searching on google and websites will come up and start searching, calling and e-mailing people.  Craiglists are divided into states and areas within the state, so you can start with the nearest listing and then expand from there, 

It never hurts to talk to other ND owners and see if they now about farms in the areas you are will to buy from. I would suggest making a list and writting some notes about each farm.   They look pricey to me. I didn't realize they were that expensive.  But if you go with a larger breed they will eat you out of house and home, so in the long run, the smaller breds probably will be cheaper, especially with the price of feed these days.


----------



## MomMommyMamma (Mar 16, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Please check out this thread  in regards to the ability to milk pygmy goats.
> 
> I am maybe the only person on this forum who is a proponent for milking the lowly pygmy    No need to discount them entirely just be well informed first.
> 
> Best of luck to you!


Very cool! I had no idea about milkers for suck little animals. Thanks! I got too busy last night and did not get to call our local guy. Hope, hope, hope he's going to sell us goats.


----------



## elevan (Mar 16, 2011)

MomMommyMamma said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. It's true they are not as easy to "hand" milk as the Nigerian Dwarfs, but if you have the right "tools" it can be made much easier and is even fun.


----------

